# 96 Altima Temperature Gauge Problem...



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I got a 96 Altima, which recently the temperature gauge has been acting up.
When you turn the key as if you were to turn the car on the gauge goes to the HOT side automatically and quickly.

Its not that the car is overheating because this happends even when the car has been sittin for a couple of hours. I already replaced the temperature gauge itself but it keeps doing the same thing. I Also replaced the whole cluster, but still has the same problem. 

Does anyone have an idea of what it can be?


----------



## jslug (Jul 5, 2010)

any solution to this? mine does the same thing =\


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yea its i belief "THE TEMPERATURE SENSOR" its located on the back side of the motor on altimas yrs 93-97. You need a long 12mm Socket and antifreeze is going to come out. so try putting the new sensor as soon as you can.


----------

